# Upcoming dividends?



## white_goodman (22 May 2008)

where do i go to find out about upcoming dividends?


----------



## Julia (22 May 2008)

www.asx.com.au

Go to "Prices, Research and Announcements" then to "Dividends".


----------



## white_goodman (23 May 2008)

Julia said:


> www.asx.com.au
> 
> Go to "Prices, Research and Announcements" then to "Dividends".




thank you


----------



## nulla nulla (26 February 2013)

Another source is:

http://www.sharedividends.com.au/

The following table (extracted from their site) lists those share coming up for Dividend in the next few weeks with yields greater than 2% but I'm not sure what share price was used to determine the yield rate.


*Code* *	Company*  *Amount* *	Franking*  *Ex Date*  *Date Payable*  *Yield*        	EHL		EMECO HOLDINGS LIMITED		$0.03		100%		27/02/2013		27/03/2013		4.03%		RCG		RCG CORPORATION		$0.02		100%		27/02/2013		22/03/2013		3.50%		TTS		TATTS GROUP LIMITED		$0.08		100%		27/02/2013		5/04/2013		2.46%		ELI		EMERGING LEADERS INVESTMENTS LIMITED		$0.04		100%		28/02/2013		15/03/2013		4.06%		CTN		CONTANGO MICROCAP		$0.04		20%		28/02/2013		22/03/2013		3.23%		IFM		INFOMEDIA LIMITED		$0.01		39%		28/02/2013		19/03/2013		3.09%		LCM		LOGICAMMS LIMITED		$0.05		100%		28/02/2013		20/03/2013		3.00%		VRL		VILLAGE ROADSHOW LIMITED		$0.13		100%		28/02/2013		28/03/2013		2.87%		TRG		TREASURY GROUP LIMITED		$0.17		100%		28/02/2013		27/03/2013		2.72%		AKG		ACADEMIES A'ASIA		$0.03		100%		1/03/2013		15/04/2013		3.84%		WLL		WELLCOM GROUP LTD		$0.08		100%		1/03/2013		21/03/2013		3.10%		NCK		NICK SCALI LIMITED		$0.06		100%		1/03/2013		28/03/2013		2.80%		ABC		ADELAIDE BRIGHTON LIMITED		$0.09		100%		1/03/2013		16/04/2013		2.67%		CIW		CLIME INVESTMENT MANAGEMENT LTD.		$0.02		100%		1/03/2013		15/03/2013		2.30%		SRV		SERVCORP		$0.08		100%		1/03/2013		4/04/2013		2.27%		CGH		CALIBRE GROUP		$0.06		100%		4/03/2013		22/03/2013		3.86%		MND		MONADELPHOUS GROUP LIMITED		$0.62		100%		4/03/2013		15/03/2013		2.65%		SMX		SMS MANAGEMENT AND TECHNOLOGY LIMITED		$0.14		100%		4/03/2013		28/03/2013		2.53%		ASX		ASX LIMITED		$0.88		100%		4/03/2013		27/03/2013		2.45%		TGR		TASSAL GROUP LIMITED		$0.05		0%		4/03/2013		3/04/2013		2.38%		CLH		COLLECTION HOUSE		$0.04		100%		4/03/2013		5/04/2013		2.36%		SND		SAUNDERS INTERNATIONAL LIMITED		$0.02		100%		4/03/2013		28/03/2013		2.35%		AMP		AMP LIMITED		$0.13		65%		4/03/2013		11/04/2013		2.30%		NHF		NIB HOLDINGS LIMITED		$0.05		100%		4/03/2013		5/04/2013		2.24%		TOL		TOLL HOLDINGS LIMITED		$0.13		100%		4/03/2013		2/04/2013		2.13%		LLC		LEND LEASE GROUP LIMITED		$0.22		0%		4/03/2013		27/03/2013		2.10%		IRE		IRESS LIMITED		$0.25		90%		5/03/2013		28/03/2013		3.02%		CCP		CREDIT CORP GRP		$0.20		100%		6/03/2013		22/03/2013		2.13%		DTL		DATA#3 LIMITED		$0.03		100%		7/03/2013		28/03/2013		2.76%		LEI		LEIGHTON HOLDINGS LIMITED		$0.60		50%		7/03/2013		28/03/2013		2.57%		AQZ		ALLIANCE AVIATION SERVICES LTD.		$0.05		100%		7/03/2013		8/04/2013		2.40%		NBL		NONI B LTD		$0.03		100%		8/03/2013		27/03/2013		3.04%		SDM		SEDGMAN LTD		$0.03		100%		8/03/2013		28/03/2013		2.92%		DTL		DATA#3 LIMITED		$0.03		0%		8/03/2013		29/03/2013		2.76%		SWM		SEVEN WEST MEDIA		$0.06		100%		8/03/2013		2/04/2013		2.69%		SFC		SCHAFFER CORPORATION LIMITED		$0.11		100%		8/03/2013		22/03/2013		2.54%		GWA		GWA GROUP		$0.06		100%		8/03/2013		4/04/2013		2.43%		FAN		FANTASTIC HOLDINGS LIMITED		$0.08		100%		8/03/2013		4/04/2013		2.41%		DWS		DWS		$0.06		100%		13/03/2013		4/04/2013		3.41%		BYL		BRIERTY LIMITED		$0.01		100%		13/03/2013		2/04/2013		3.20%		CGR		COOGEE RESOURCES LIMITED		$0.01		100%		14/03/2013		4/04/2013		4.34%		BRG		BREVILLE GROUP LIMITED		$0.14		67%		14/03/2013		10/04/2013		2.58%		RFG		RETAIL FOOD GROUP		$0.10		100%		15/03/2013		9/04/2013		2.79%		LMW		LANDMARK WHITE		$0.01		100%		15/03/2013		4/04/2013		2.73%		CMG		CHANDLER MACLEOD GROUP LTD.		$0.01		100%		15/03/2013		4/04/2013		2.49%		RHG		RHG GROUP LIMITED		$0.09		100%		18/03/2013		10/04/2013		18.18%		ENV		ENVESTRA LIMITED		$0.03		0%		18/03/2013		30/04/2013		2.94%		BSA		BROADCAST SERVICES AUSTRALIA LIMITED		$0.01		100%		18/03/2013		22/04/2013		2.56%		CDD		CARDNO LIMITED		$0.18		70%		18/03/2013		5/04/2013		2.51%		SKE		SKILLED ENGINEERING LIMITED		$0.07		100%		18/03/2013		12/04/2013		2.12%		LGD		LEGEND CORPORATION LIMITED		$0.01		100%		18/03/2013		30/04/2013		2.03%		MCP		MCPHERSON'S LIMITED		$0.10		100%		19/03/2013		11/04/2013		4.06%		EPW		ERM POWER LIMITED		$0.05		100%		20/03/2013		26/04/2013		2.20%		SKC		SKY CITY LIMITED		$0.08		45%		21/03/2013		5/04/2013		2.28%		BBL		BRISBANE BRONCOS LIMITED		$0.02		100%		22/03/2013		16/04/2013		6.25%		CAB		CABCHARGE AUSTRALIA LIMITED		$0.18		100%		22/03/2013		30/04/2013		3.76%		MGX		MOUNT GIBSON IRON LTD		$0.02		100%		22/03/2013		15/04/2013		2.63%		SNL		SUPPLY NET		$0.04		100%		27/03/2013		18/04/2013		2.18%		SGN		STW COMMUNICATIONS GROUP LIMITED		$0.05		100%		28/03/2013		19/04/2013		3.80%		SXL		SOUTHERN CROSS MEDIA GROUP LIMITED		$0.05		100%		2/04/2013		26/04/2013		3.20%		CDM		CADENCE CAPITAL LIMITED		$0.06		100%		3/04/2013		16/04/2013		3.97%		GBT		GBST HOLDINGS LIMITED		$0.03		100%		5/04/2013		26/04/2013		2.50%		AAX		AUSENCO LTD		$0.10		50%		11/04/2013		1/05/2013		2.60%		FFI		FFI HOLDINGS LIMITED		$0.10		100%		11/04/2013		24/04/2013		2.46%		ALF		AUST LEADERS FUND		$0.06		100%		17/04/2013		30/04/2013		4.00%		WAM		WAM CAPITAL LIMITED		$0.06		100%		17/04/2013		30/04/2013		3.47%	

There are some interesting yields there. As always do your own research and good luck.


----------



## inyaface (5 March 2013)

Thanks, been looking for an alternative to the asx one, and this looks much better.


----------



## pixel (5 March 2013)

inyaface said:


> Thanks, been looking for an alternative to the asx one, and this looks much better.




How about this one then: 
http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Services/DiviDataWImputation.xlsx

I can run it (the full program version) over any list of ASX stocks, not just one stock at a  time.


----------



## springhill (5 March 2013)

There is an iphone app called ExDividends.

Calender style set up.


----------



## pixel (28 August 2013)




----------



## Shaker (29 August 2013)

pixel said:


> View attachment 54079




Hi Pixel

Where did you get that list from

Shaker


----------



## pixel (30 August 2013)

Shaker said:


> Hi Pixel
> 
> Where did you get that list from
> 
> Shaker




Hi Shaker:

http://rettmer.com.au/TrinityHome/Services/index.htm
Look for "Dividend Schedule"


----------



## Newbunymo (10 August 2016)

You can also visit https://www.incomeinvestors.com/ for latest news


----------

